# Base Layers



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

just get some thermals they work great unless you get them wet.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/13994-layers.html


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

bamorgan7 said:


> just get some thermals they work great unless you get them wet.


No ,don't just get some thermals, cotton sucks ass.

Get something like Under Armour, Capilene, synthetic is your friend:thumbsup:

...or Smart Wool if you prefer natural fibers.

Cotton will just soak sweat up like a sponge and you will be most uncomfortable


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

My roommate wears a cotton tee over his base. I keep telling him that its a bad idea, but he is a plank wanker and figures that he knows better than I do


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

bamorgan7 said:


> just get some thermals they work great unless you get them wet.


I used to wear poly sweat pants underneath but never really sweat in them but they did feel bulky.



m60g said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/22716-base-layers.html


Did you just link the same thread? 



m60g said:


> No ,don't just get some thermals, cotton sucks ass.
> 
> Get something like Under Armour, Capilene, synthetic is your friend:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Yea I don't want cotton underneath anymore. UA gear is never really on sale, are there any cheaper alternatives?


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

You pay a premium for the name of UA. If you can find an off brand that is the same composition you can pay way less. There is nothing special about UA.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Magnum626 said:


> UA gear is never really on sale, are there any cheaper alternatives?


Yes. Layer8 or Hot Chilis are two brands that make base layers that are similar to UA.
You can find UA on sale sometimes at TJ Maxx or Marshalls, but their shirts don't usually stay there for very long. The Marhsalls by me has a UA coldgear turtleneck for $35. My roommate got one before our trip. I'd buy one, except I already have two UA turtlenecks and an off-brand base layer.




AWNOW said:


> You pay a premium for the name of UA. If you can find an off brand that is the same composition you can pay way less. There is nothing special about UA.


Hmm, I agree that you pay a premium for the UA stuff, but in my experience it holds up a little better than the off-brand stuff. I have Layer8 and UA is tighter, and gives you more material to work with. Its not worth twice the price of the other stuff, but IMO the quality of the UA stuff is a bit better.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Magnum626 said:


> Did you just link the same thread?


:laugh: Woops


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

AWNOW said:


> You pay a premium for the name of UA. If you can find an off brand that is the same composition you can pay way less. There is nothing special about UA.


Nike stuff is usually 10.00 cheaper per top and bottom


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

I have UA and Nike synthetic thermals. The nike ones have some kind of fleece on the inside and are thicker and a lot warmer than the UA ones. and soooo soft and comfy <3 And you can find amazing thermals at Tj Maxx for a third of the price. That store is a fucking gold mine 


I wear a thermal, a long sleeve tshirt/cotton thermal (or maybe 2) and a hoody under my jacket. never been cold. Without a poly thermal, I get cold as fuck, no matter how many layers I have on.


----------



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

personally i use the airblaster ninja suit. its awesome. cost about the same as a good top and bottom. so i'm really happy with it. has the thumbholes too so no more snow in gloves.

but if i didnt get that. id be on that under armor tip.


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

DJ FroZone said:


> personally i use the airblaster ninja suit. its awesome. cost about the same as a good top and bottom. so i'm really happy with it. has the thumbholes too so no more snow in gloves.
> 
> but if i didnt get that. id be on that under armor tip.



thumb holes are so fuckin awesome. I have that on many of my hoodies. And I also got a pair of wristies from a bike/atv racing shop for 15 bucks and they are awesome for my clothes with no thumb holes. and warm. snow in gloves is so annoying

Wristies® - fingerless gloves, glove-liners, Sleeves, and so much more . . . 800-811-8290


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

ninja suit ftw. I have two and love them more than the UA cold gear that I have


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

as a girl it would be kinda hard to pee in one of those having to take everything off, especially with all the beer that i drink


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

UA base layers, 2.0 for really cold (single digits or worst) and the regular base for warmer conditions. That's it, that's all. Only yesterday at Okemo did I for once wearing just that base layer and a shell coat feel a bit chilly. Then again it was in single digits with wind chill pushing it to 0 or below 0 at the peak. Generally speaking, just one layer of UA gear does it for me with the snowboard coat & pants.

Roma, that's a nice wrist warmer, I wound up using a damn bandanna on my left wrist to keep it warm since my coat was not cooperating covering my gloves most of the day. I've never had my wrist get as cold as they did in my years of boarding but they took a beating yesterday. I'll have to check out getting one of those.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

romaniaK said:


> as a girl it would be kinda hard to pee in one of those having to take everything off, especially with all the beer that i drink


My girlfriend has the ninja suit and thinks it is pretty easy to go to the bathroom with. The ass fully unzips


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Chili's all the way....I have some DC ones too and they just kinda feel weird....


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

now i have moved just to thermals under my pants, under my jacket i have ua coldgear and a rebok (sp?) long sleeve because i have lightweight jackects.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

romaniaK said:


> thumb holes are so fuckin awesome. I have that on many of my hoodies. And I also got a pair of wristies from a bike/atv racing shop for 15 bucks and they are awesome for my clothes with no thumb holes. and warm. snow in gloves is so annoying


Does your jacket not have those stretchy wrist things with the thumb holes? every jacket i've ever owned does


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

cubllsu8338 said:


> ninja suit ftw. I have two and love them more than the UA cold gear that I have


Stupid question: does the Ninja Suit cover your face?


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

slippy said:


> Stupid question: does the Ninja Suit cover your face?[/QUOTE
> 
> No they do not cover your face although they zip up to the bottom of my chin and have a hood


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

ninja suit from Dogfunk.com

What's the difference between the ninja suit and the sumo suit? I'm more of a sumo body type. :laugh:


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Compared to the regular ninja suit I _think_ it is just a baggier fit. Both are 96% polyester and 6% lycra so they are made of the same material. Contact airblaster and ask them to be sure


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Spend the money and do yourself a favor. Buy some Patagonia Capilene base layers. You'll never buy or use anything else again for a base layer.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I have patagonia base layer pants. I prefer the UA pants


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

Is there a big difference between the UA Coldgear and Heatgear?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

ons said:


> Is there a big difference between the UA Coldgear and Heatgear?


Yes. The Coldgear (at least the 2.0 stuff, which is the most common) is noticeably thicker and some of it has a 2nd, slightly different layer of material against your skin as the 'outside' layer. Its meant to insulate better than the heatgear.


----------

